# Experiences with Rat Subscription Boxes?



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I was interested in knowing if anyone has purchased any of the Rat Subscription Boxes that are being sold online, such as Ratpak or Bunnys Furr and Feathers- Pocket Pet- Pet Rat Subscription box. 
Has anyone tried multiple different ones? What have your experiences been with different companies? Have purchasing different species boxes proved most beneficial to your rats? Like purchasing a chinchilla subscription box for your rats?
I am interested in knowing before I star passing for one


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

That's interesting, I hadn't heard of those. I remember getting the squawk box for my bird so maybe I will check it out.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

This would be no good for thoughs who live out side the UK but one of the pet shops we have over here (pets at home) do a rat box which coats £10 and you get up to 10 items in it. I think they say it's worth at least £30 but you're getting it for 10. 
Never heard of subscription boxes for rats though, I hope they do some for thoughs of us who live in the UK too


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I decided to order a RatPak box to see what it consists of. I'm going to try other boxes in the future and I may end up posting unboxing reviews on YouTube. I'll keep you all updated. And I'll also look around to see what they have available for you all in the UK


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

I've never heard of these rat boxes before but that is pretty cool! Let us know how it is. I'd love to get one for my babes but the border fees from america to Canada are always terrible


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I found one subscription box available in the UK
tinyhamsterpaws.weebly.com 
Rat and gerbil box for £15
They have other boxes for other animals and I am curious to know whether one of the boxes meant for a different species (like the rabbit box) would have preferable items


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

RatPak is the only one that showed up when I looked for Canadian ones. I think you'd have to buy it and deal with the shipping fee, hopefully they will make one available in canada soon


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ooh, I'm curious about this too! I'd love to know the price and what items you receive.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I've watched some unboxing videos and they look fun. Surprises that arrive in boxes are neat! You could purchase all of the same stuff from amazon or Drs. Foster & Smith for the exact same price but where's the surprise in that?


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I paid $25 USD for the box, it will arrive in 2-3 days. 
I'll make an unboxing video and post the link on this thread 
I'll also make sure to leave a written list of all that comes from the box


----------



## shortnsweet33 (Jul 30, 2017)

Basiltheplant said:


> I paid $25 USD for the box, it will arrive in 2-3 days.
> I'll make an unboxing video and post the link on this thread
> I'll also make sure to leave a written list of all that comes from the box


Looking forward to seeing this! I'm interested in the ratpak for my ratties and the only unboxing videos I found were a bit old.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Basiltheplant said:


> RatPak is the only one that showed up when I looked for Canadian ones. I think you'd have to buy it and deal with the shipping fee, hopefully they will make one available in canada soon


Awe too bad, thanks for looking though! It's not even the shipping fee or the conversion rate as then it's a set amount but when ordering from america to Canada you always risk it being stopped at the border and getting a fee which can be anywhere from 0% to 85% of however much the item cost. Plus any handling fees they decide to add to my order. Last time I ordered from america I believe I spent $80 US so $100CAD and got hit with $32 CAD in duty, handling, and border fees. Which I considered good considering how much it could have been. Unless I absoloutly have to I try not to buy from America considering how bad the fees are. Which (small rant) I don't understand how it's so much when our countries are so close? I've ordered from china multiple times and never have any extra fees??? 

I gotta stop, anyways I'm excited to see the unboxing once you get it!!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I am going to make a RatPak Review Thread in General Topics


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Basiltheplant said:


> I am going to make a RatPak Review Thread in General Topics


I'm excited to see what you got!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

The Review Thread is now up


----------

